# Proper way to clean screens, what chemical to use first



## JAGGER72 (Jan 22, 2010)

I JUST WANTED TO KNOW IF IM CLEANING OUT MY SCREENS RIGHT, what i do first is remove all the left over ink and return it to the container, then i use some paper towels and some c-60 solvent degreaser to remove the remaining ink on the back and front of the screen. then i take the screen to the washout tub, and apply some screenwash, from chemical consultants, then i remove the emulsion, with emulsion remover, then if needed ill use a haze remover, then if needed ill do one more screenwash.
is this correct? how long should it take to wash out a screen By the this was my first 4 color prosses job.
it does't look excatly like the original, the yellow was more of a flesh tone, i used corel to seperate it, it does it auto maticaly when go to print, it an option


----------



## Greatzky (Jan 28, 2009)

that looks like a 3 color job.. either way it turned out very nicely..

moving on to your question:
I use different cleaners than you do so my steps are a little different.
I Card all the extra ink off the screen and back to it's container(unless it's been on the screen for a while. Then it goes to a scrap ink container where it will get mixed with other colors).
I don't use any screenwash or solvent degreaser while the screen is on the press.
I remove all of the tape and take it to my washing area.
I use either a soybased/citrus based ink remover. I have one I'm trying out from SAATI that I like so far. YOu spray it on and scrub a little bit. It turns the plastisol ink into latex which can then go down the drain.
Then I spray on emulsion remover. I agitate it with a different scrub pad and let it sit for a little bit. I then wash out the emulsion.
I then use Dehazer/Ghost Image REmover. Saati makes a Haze remover that is also a screen degreaser. I use a scrub pad to get the dehazer in the screen then I wash it out. I then flood the screen with a regular nozzle/shower head to get all of the remaining dehazer out. 
My screen is ready to be coated again once it's dry. Normally you would use degreaser after the dehazer, but mine does both.


I believe that the way that Ryonet instructs to clean the screen is the way you mentioned by using your screenwash or solvent degreaser to remove the ink from the screen. I don't care for this very much as it uses way too many rags/cloths/paper towels, but it would be a good step if you were changing ink colors on the screen because you can keep the tape on and keep the screen registered.


----------



## jmlampert23 (Nov 7, 2008)

I use the easiway system!!! Remove all the ink, tape....and straight to the emulsion stripper. After it has soaked in the tub pressure was and degreese/haze remover then pressure wash again then flood rinse.


----------



## JAGGER72 (Jan 22, 2010)

i agree with bolth comments , i most like the idea of going straight to the emulsion, becuse the degreaser add so much grease that you have to get off at least twice. so thank for the info. cause it was taking me like 20 min to do one screen, cause i did have some haze, and i waited forthat to set in , ps the forth color was blue, the blue and the black almost went on top of each other but not excatly., i layed down the yellow first to try to blend with the red a bit, flashed that then blue , black was the outter outline., i think i must have let some light into my darkroom because i see a shadow exposer, so know not to let hat happen again


----------



## JAGGER72 (Jan 22, 2010)

JAGGER72 said:


> i agree with bolth comments , i most like the idea of going straight to the emulsion, becuse the degreaser add so much grease that you have to get off at least twice. so thank for the info. cause it was taking me like 20 min to do one screen, cause i did have some haze, and i waited forthat to set in , ps the forth color was blue, the blue and the black almost went on top of each other but not excatly., i layed down the yellow first to try to blend with the red a bit, flashed that then blue , black was the outter outline., i think i must have let some light into my darkroom because i see a shadow exposer, so know not to let hat happen again


I had two screens redey, i had all ready removed all the excess ink, just with a card, more like a spacthlar. i did this the night befor, i clean out 4 screens only got through 2. 0, anyway the staright to the emulision leaves alot of ink behide. so you have togo back and degrease anyway. din't like it


----------



## Greatzky (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't have a dip tank or the desire to run through tons of paper towels/rags so that's why I chose to go the way I do. It really comes out to whatever you think works for your setup. You definitely only need to degrease the screen once though.. It should be the last chemical you apply to the screen because it is the chemical that cleans the screen and basically preps it for coating. 

I love those types of clowns so I really like the design you printed. makes me want to draw. Too bad I can't draw . I just manipulate clipart and brushes.


----------



## tgoeltz (Aug 7, 2007)

C-60 seems like an expensive (and harsh) way to clean out a screen. I use it sparingly for stubborn screen clogs, but use press wash to remove remaining ink after carding.


----------



## JAGGER72 (Jan 22, 2010)

Greatzky said:


> I don't have a dip tank or the desire to run through tons of paper towels/rags so that's why I chose to go the way I do. It really comes out to whatever you think works for your setup. You definitely only need to degrease the screen once though.. It should be the last chemical you apply to the screen because it is the chemical that cleans the screen and basically preps it for coating.
> 
> I love those types of clowns so I really like the design you printed. makes me want to draw. Too bad I can't draw . I just manipulate clipart and brushes.


 if you want ill send the clown file, just pm me ,


----------



## JAGGER72 (Jan 22, 2010)

tgoeltz said:


> C-60 seems like an expensive (and harsh) way to clean out a screen. I use it sparingly for stubborn screen clogs, but use press wash to remove remaining ink after carding.


thanks i really did't know what to the c-60 for, i was using the other spray for cleanning out the stencil. i forget what its called just now, spray out , ??something like that , but thanks


----------

